# Upgrade 9.1-RC3 => 9.1-RELEASE files/.gz not found



## Elroban (Jan 8, 2013)

Since changing my server to FreeBSD a few months ago I have already learned a lot about the OS and so but upgrading / updating is still a challenge, especially if it fails.

Does any of you can help me or point me to documentation that can help me solve the following error I get when trying to upgrade to 9.1-RELEASE


```
[root@Nassie /home/ssh]# freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.1-RC3 from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

WARNING: This system is running a "ofed-polling-altq" kernel, which is not a
kernel configuration distributed as part of FreeBSD 9.1-RC3.
This kernel will not be updated: you MUST update the kernel manually
before running "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install".

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base world/doc world/games world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
src/src

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 9.1-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 9.1-RC3 for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
........... (this repeats a lot more times)

Attempting to automatically merge changes in files... done.

The following file could not be merged automatically: /etc/hosts
Press Enter to edit this file in ee and resolve the conflicts
manually...
```

It looks to me that it can't seem to download / unpack the files but I can confirm that there are a lot of *.gz files in the /var/db/freebsd-update/files folder.


----------



## sossego (Jan 8, 2013)

Did you try an svn download of the source followed by `# make buildkernel && make buildworld && make installworld && makeinstall kernel`


----------



## Elroban (Jan 8, 2013)

Because I'm still quite new to the specific commands and I'm coming from the "easy" windows world I haven't tried it.
But let me try it, will update this when I've got some results.


----------



## Elroban (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheers, that helps: Kernel Version FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #1 r245164M Tue Jan 8 18:12


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2015)

After a rough night and lots of banging heads against walls, I managed to "solve" this problem (which appears to be wholly undocumented and unsolved) of "files not found" by doing the following:


I removed /var/db/freebsd-update and created an empty one
I changed 
	
	



```
Components src world kernel
```
 in /etc/freebsd-update.conf to 
	
	



```
Components src
```

I ran `freebsd-update -r 10.1-RELEASE upgrade` and `freebsd-update install`
I changed 
	
	



```
Components src
```
 in /etc/freebsd-update.conf to 
	
	



```
Components kernel
```

I ran `freebsd-update -r 10.1-RELEASE upgrade` and `freebsd-update install`
I ran `shutdown -r now` (note: having (remote) console access is very much advisable, sshd may falter!)
After the system came back with the new kernel, I ran `freebsd-update install` again
I changed 
	
	



```
Components kernel
```
 in /etc/freebsd-update.conf to 
	
	



```
Components world
```

I ran `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install`
After that, I ran `cd /usr/src && mergemaster -Ui`
I changed 
	
	



```
Components world
```
 in /etc/freebsd-update.conf to 
	
	



```
Components src world kernel
```
 again, and ran a final `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install`, followed by a `shutdown -r now` to get everything aligned and in agreement.

YMMV, I did it on five different machines with different OS versions and upgrade targets. This is for Google Search.


----------



## noodlefling (Sep 12, 2018)

DutchDaemon said:


> This is for Google Search.



As a visitor from the future of the original thread, I very much thank you for taking the time to spell out exactly what you did to solve this problem.  My system was even more out of whack and required messing with the /etc/fstab before it was healthy again, but this was enough to get the world and the kernel on the same page so modifications could be made.

So many times I will google for an answer and see my exact problem with either no solution or something like "nvm i figured it out lol!", so I appreciate the effort here.


----------

